# Pebble's Third Week



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Our Little "Pebble Beach" is doing really well and knows she's part of the family! After an afternoon watching and playing at her first playdate today, she is pooped! Her favorite one to play with today was Kimberly's Moose ~ so dear to watch the two of them. I think she found someone closer to her size since she left the breeder's home.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kohana and Pebble play so well with one another! I am really amazed how wonderful Kohana is to her little sister ~ Pebble will walk right up and take a toy or bully stick right out of her mouth and Kohana lets her. I think they are going to be best sis' for life!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are a few more "fit into the family photos"!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Pebbles is so cute. Isn't it amazing how they just fit right in?
My DH wanted to know who the little black dog was with Kodi. I told him that wasn't Kodi, but it Kohana sure does look like him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Loved the pictures, especially the last which looks as though Kohana has a *loooooong* tail. I'm happy for you that they're getting along so well from the start.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Obviously Pebbles is where she belongs!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah! I'm happy for you that the two are getting along so well! How is Kohana's coat holding out?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah! Glad to hear they are getting along so well
Great photos.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like one happy family!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like Kohanna found her puppy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved the photos of Kohana and Pebble together!! They look like they are getting along well. Black and white dogs are so cute together!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are darling and look like they are bonding as "Best Friends".


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Pebble is adorable!! It's great to know that they're getting along so well together. It was fun to see Pebble and Mousse playing together yesterday too!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

loved the pictures! glad to here Pebbles is doing so well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! It's great that Pebble and Kohana have bonded so well. Both are adorable.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Sweet pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Some day when they sleep*

You can pose them as yin and yang. They look so happy together. How fun...the puppy is too adorable. Isn't it wonderful how older havs are still puppies in bigger coats?

Linda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone! You know it is so much fun watching them play together and when they both RLH outside or inside ~ WOW! What a whirlwind!! I sure am happy my DH gave me the okay on a second and it is all working out so nicely! 

I got some good pointers yesterday at our playdate on how to do things in twos! Giving two baths, transporting in pairs, watching out for two instead of one! I am learning on how to feed them both so one doesn't eat up both bowls ~ Kohana is my picky eater and Pebble is my piggy eater! 

Pebble will start going to the shows with us and learn what it's all about! Hope to see a lot of you Californian's next weekend as we continue to socialize Pebble!

Off to give them both baths!!:bathbaby: :bathbaby:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> I got some good pointers yesterday at our playdate on how to do things in twos! Giving two baths, transporting in pairs, watching out for two instead of one! I am learning on how to feed them both so one doesn't eat up both bowls ~ Kohana is my picky eater and Pebble is my piggy eater!


Care to share some of those good pointers? :ear: I think I will be needing them!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

what a cutie!!
and kohana's coat is just beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Care to share some of those good pointers? :ear: I think I will be needing them!


I was about to ask the same question. Here everybody eats everybody else's food. I've tried putting Bailey in the crate to feed him but he gets hysterical and just wants out. I think he thinks he's being punished or put to sleep for the night. I'd love to know what works.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kohana and Pebble look adorable together! Isn't having two wonderful?  Your pics are really great!

As to feeding two, I have their bowls separated by the water bowl, so they are maybe 18" from each other. I HAVE to watch, esp. because it only happens occasionally that Sammy will actually chow down at the same time as Ricky. :frusty: Ricky eats quickly and always looks to Sammy to see if he can have some of his. I move Ricky away with my foot and say 'leave it', but he still tries. lol That's why we have to watch them. If Sammy, as he often does, decides he's not hungry right at that moment :frusty: , then we have to put his bowl up on the counter 'til another time - 10, 30 mins. or later in the day. 

Because we have one of our cats who loves jumping onto our counters :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: , we cover Sammy's bowl of food with a plate or the cat will eat it. 

Did I say it was :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: yet???? :biggrin1:

Have fun!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Libby--It was great to meet Pebble yesterday and here the story of where her name came from. For those who have not seen her in person, her coat is a shiny jet black--think brand new shiny black car. I have a black dog and she looked brown compared to Pebble.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great pictures Libby - love her shiny black coat and the contrast with Kohana.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Libby--It was great to meet Pebble yesterday and here the story of where her name came from. For those who have not seen her in person, her coat is a shiny jet black--think brand new shiny black car. I have a black dog and she looked brown compared to Pebble.


:jaw: WOW!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ahhh.sweet harmony! Cute!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Libby--It was great to meet Pebble yesterday and here the story of where her name came from. For those who have not seen her in person, her coat is a shiny jet black--think brand new shiny black car. I have a black dog and she looked brown compared to Pebble.


Thank you so much Cheryl! It was so nice being able to bring her out and let her meet everyone! I sure love her so much and am so happy I have her ~ in fact have my two girls!! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Pebble is gorgeous....what a beautiful coat! I love the black/white thing you've got going there. Please keep posting pics!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great photos of Kohana and Pebble, they look as though they really enjoy each other's company. Congrats on finding such a good match to complement your first Hav!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby- I loved seeing your little Pebble on Saturday. She's got such a beautiful black coat. She and Kohana seem to have bonded well. Congrats again on your beautiful puppy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad to see how well your 2 beauties get along!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Both girls are just beautiful and it's so nice that they are already best friends.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

they are beautiful.
How old is Kohana? How was the older dog when the new dog came into the home behavioral wise?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kohana turned two years just turned 2 years old in March. Kohana wanted to play with Pebble when we first got her, but the baby didn't want to play - it took about 4-5 days then the baby wanted to play. Now the two hoop it up and play all the time together!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Libby- I loved seeing your little Pebble on Saturday. She's got such a beautiful black coat. She and Kohana seem to have bonded well. Congrats again on your beautiful puppy!


Thank you Jeanne! We all sure had a great time!! I sure wish your back was doing better and you could return to agility. Anytime you want to hold a puppy just let me know and we'll come right over. Be good to yourself now and I just bet your back settles down and you'll be able to care for a puppy along with your DH's help!


----------

